# VIA offers through ticketing to Toronto airport



## CHamilton (May 6, 2015)

Despite the title, it's more of a code share.

VIA Rail expands service to Toronto airport



> VIA Rail Canada Inc. riders can now book a connecting trip between Toronto Pearson International Airport and Toronto's Union Station with the Union Pearson Express in a single transaction, the railroads announced yesterday.
> 
> The agreement allows passengers to book a Union Pearson Express trip when purchasing their VIA Rail tickets. Customers will receive a combined itinerary for both parts of their journey, Union Pearson Express officials said in a statement.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (May 6, 2015)

The new Union Pearson Express begins service on June 6. Here’s a couple of shots of the trains testing at the Airport last month. They will share a station with the inter-terminal “Link Train” (blue train)


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 6, 2015)

Great news, Toronto and Ontario seem to be serious about improving Public transit and are making good progress!

Hopefully Ottawa and the Tory Government will take the same track with VIA!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Great news, Toronto and Ontario seem to be serious about improving Public transit and are making good progress!
> 
> Hopefully Ottawa and the Tory Government will take the same track with VIA!!


$27.50 one way price seems a bit steep, to put it mildly. A taxi from Pearson to downtown is about $50... and takes you to your door... and carries your entire party. The train will not be economical for parties greater than one, I am afraid.

Guest


----------



## Nanook (May 6, 2015)

IIRC, the Pearson - Royal York Hotel (across the street from Union Station) Express bus cost about $22.00 o/w before it was discontinued, so the new rail link is not that much more, and should be (hopefully) quicker.

That said, I've never minded taking the TTC's 192 'Rocket' to/from the Kipling subway stop on the Bloor/Danforth subway line for $3.00 o/w, or get tokens, which not only are a novelty these days, but give you 'sliding scale' discounts, depending on the quantity purchased. You just can't be in too much of a hurry.


----------



## Nonook (May 6, 2015)

To be clear, the $3.00 gets you a free transfer to/from the subway.


----------



## CHamilton (May 26, 2015)

This is what the UP Express service looks like in action


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 8, 2015)

Toronto airport rail link opens


----------



## rrdude (Jun 9, 2015)

Ahhh, the things we could learn from those crafty Canucks...........

"Sumitomo supplied 18 diesel multiple-unit cars under a US$75m contract. These comply with EPA Tier 4 emissions standards, _*and are designed for conversion into EMUs if electrification goes ahead*_. Nomad Digital supplied station and on-train wi-fi, which is sponsored by bank CIBC.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 9, 2015)

Here’s the Maple Leaf meeting the UP Express on Sunday morning just west of Toronto Union. I would have been on the new train out to Pearson on Sunday evening but we flew back to Halifax on Porter from the Downtown Airport..

.....will definitely give the train a try the next time I’m in Toronto.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Aug 7, 2015)

Guest said:


> $27.50 one way price seems a bit steep, to put it mildly. A taxi from Pearson to downtown is about $50... and takes you to your door... and carries your entire party. The train will not be economical for parties greater than one, I am afraid.


You are not alone. CTV Toronto reporting a survey this week of 892 Torontonians that found 68 per cent think it's too expensive.


----------

